# grilled chicken breast ideas



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

on a diet....need a low salt low sugar.....low fat ....marinade to put on grilled chicken breast

this diet is so bland...I need some heat

and dont say water.....hahahahaha


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Just beat a breast to 1/2" thickness and sprinkle with Italian dry seasoning. It's low in salt and the tenderizing really make it taste good.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure what the sodium in Slap To Mama is but they do not have any MSG which is good.

Try marinating in some fresh squeezed citrus. Combine or alone until you find some combination you like.

You can always make your own salsa and crank the heat up to add afterward.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

thabeezer said:


> I'm not sure what the sodium in Slap To Mama is but they do not have any MSG which is good.
> 
> Try marinating in some fresh squeezed citrus. Combine or alone until you find some combination you like.
> 
> You can always make your own salsa and crank the heat up to add afterward.


Tony's Chachere's has a salt free seasoning. I always keep cooked chicken breast in the frig for lunches or dinner for the week. Season with Tony's, garlic & very little liquid smoke (yes has salt). Cook lightly in a pan - keep your heat low with a lid on pan & you won't need a oil to cook. The chicken will create its own juice. I will saute veggies with the juice left over from the chicken.

HEB has the whole wheat 8 inch tortillas (Mission) that are only 2 points, and they are actually pretty good. I use them for fajitas and wraps. I also buy the instant brown rice in a bag. wg


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i grilled some that were marinated in terriyaki and crushed pineapple. it was really yummy. first time i can ever remember going back for seconds of chicken. i mean, i like wings, fried chickenand chicken pamesan... but just grilled or baked chicken makes me nauseous before i tried this... not sure about salt or sugar content tho


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

terriyaki has major salt..........unless noted it doesnt


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*chicken*

We use a george foreman grill. We spray pam olive oil on the chicken breast then sprinkle tony chachere's no salt. put them on the grill for five minutes. Then with spray olive oil on portabella mushrooms and sprinkle fresh crack pepper on them and put them for 5 minutes also.


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Wrap a thin chicken breast up with some asparagus and pepper jack cheese.You won't need any salt.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Try a jamaican jerk rub. Jerk rubs have PLENTY of heat. I buy this stuff called Walkerswood Jamaican Jerk seasoning. It has sodium in it, but you could make your own without the salt. Here is one example of a recipe I found.

http://www.globalgourmet.com/destinations/caribbean/jerkrub.html

I am sure you can google and find plenty more and adjust them to your liking. My wife asked me to grill boneless, skinless chicken breast last night - not my favorite cut of meat by a long shot, but I put the jerk rub on the chicken I was going to eat and it was awesome. When I first tried it I realized it is a totally different flavor profile than I was used too.

BTW, for anybody who wants to try Walkerswood.. a guy I know from Jamaica said it is the best. That is how I found out about it.

Good luck.

Tate


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

*Great for Grilling and Barbecuing Meats and Poultry *
*Cajun Spice Rub*
2 Tbsp Paprika, 1 Tbsp ground Cumin, 1 Tsbp dried Thyme, 4 mined garlic cloves, 1 diced onion, 1 Tbsp dired Oregano1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp Gound Cayenne
*Allspice, Garlic, Marjoram, Parsley ,Thyme *• Mix 1 tsp of each and rub into any any red meat.
*Marjoram, Rosemary, Tarragon, Lemon Zest *• Combining 1 tsp of each spice and the zest of half of lemon rub into the chicken or turkey.
*Cayene, Gound Cumin, Garlic to spice up your meats.* Mix together1 Tbsp Cumin, 1 tsp Cayene, 2 minced Garlic and rub into meat.
*Marinades*
*Soy Sauce, Garlic, Olive Oil, Balsalmic Vinegar *Great for Pork! 
2 Tbsp Reduced Sodium Soy Sauce,
2 minced garlic
1 Tbsp Olive Oil,
3 Tbsp Balsalmic Vinegar.
Place meat inside 1 gallon plastic bag and let marinade for two hours. May store in refrigerator for up to three days.
*Basic Wine Marinade*
1/4 (60 ml) cup olive oil,
1/4 (60 ml) Red Wine (RED MEATS) and White Wine (WHITE MEATS),
1 onion grated,
2 garlic cloves minced,
1 tbsp herbs (oregano, rosemary, marjoram, or bay leaf, or Italian Seasoning),
1 tsp pepper,
and 1/4 tsp salt. 
Combine all ingredients with meat into a 1 gallon plastic bag. Allow to marinade for 2-4 hours and up to 48 hours.
*Glaze*
*Rum Glaze*
1/2 cup (100g) brown sugar
2 Tbsp dark rum
grated zest of 1 lime
Juice of 1 lime
1 Tbsp dry mustard
Mix all ingredients together.
Coat meat with a Dry Rub of your choice. Cook over low heat. Brush on glaze at end of cooking time.
Mango Mustard Glaze
2 1/2 tbsp mango chutney
1 1/2 tbsp Dijon mustard
1 1/2 tbsp apricot jam
3 -5 drops Tabasco Sauce

Found these on a blog Title was low sodium rubs and marinade... Good luck with the diet we had to eat like that for a while when my b/f had an ulcer ...kills me because I like spicy food ..


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Get some Mrs. Dash w/ lemon and add 2 full tbs of red pepper flakes to it and shake some on.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Cut a pocket into a chicken or turkey breast. Add fresh basil leaves to fill the cavity, some diced garlic (the jarred kind is fine), and just a dash of honey. Close up the pocket with a few toothpicks. Season with pepper, no salt tonys, and little cumin and chili powder. grill and enjoy.


----------



## Closer_2001 (Jul 15, 2008)

nwappleby said:


> on a diet....need a low salt low sugar.....low fat ....marinade to put on grilled chicken breast
> 
> this diet is so bland...I need some heat
> 
> and dont say water.....hahahahaha


Tomatillo Grilled Chicken:

Prepare Salsa:

10 Tomatillos Husks Peeled
3 Roma Tomatoes
1 Red Onion Sliced
1 Jalapeno or Serrano
2 Cloves Garlic
3/4 Cup Cilantro
Lime
Salt
Pepper

Grill first 5 ingredients until pepper/garlic are charred and tomatoes blistered.

Place in blender with Salt, Pepper and Cilantro. Pulse until chunky-smooth. Squeeze in lime juice - pulse. Serve immediately with baked chips and/or pour over Grilled chicken. If you leave the seeds in the Jalapeno - should have a nice kick to it!


----------



## alien750 (May 21, 2010)

I'm currently in the same boat and I just got done eating a pretty good meal that I just made up.

started off with sauteing some diced onions and bell peppers in some vegetable broth(since I cant use butter or olive oil on my 10 day clense) and a couple of splashes of Lemon juice from the bottle, not much.
defrosted some frozen chicken breast
seasoned with fresh ground pepper, garlic powder, just a tad of salt(but dont need it), and finely chopped some fresh herbs i bought. Rosemary, sage, thyme. 
Throw the chicken in the pan with the vegetables
I also diced up some sun dried tomatoes that I had and threw them on top as they were in the pan
right before the chicken was done I added just a tad bit of flour and corn starch to thicken it up a little to put on top of the chicken.
Was going to have it with some fresh steamed veggies but was out so I just did some green beans

I'm def not the biggest chicken lover(I love my bbq beef & pork ribs) but i gotta admit that I think i may have just added a chicken recipe to my book.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*Dry Rub*

Dry off chicken breasts with a paper towel. Then coat them with olive oil

Chop up some:
rosemary
oregano
a couple garlic cloves

Mix in a bowl with pepper

Apply generously to the chicken and then cook at 325 on a charcoal, gas, preferrably mesquite wood grill and you should be good to go. I think that should keep you healthier bud.


----------



## toneyc (Sep 19, 2007)

You would not believe how good a chicken breast marinated in only Italian dressing will taste when it's cooked over charcoal -- absolutely delicious.

I marinate mine for about 2 hours before I grill. I buy the el cheapo Kroger brand dressing that cost about a buck a bottle. It doesn't take a whole lot to coat two breast.

Give it a try....


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

toneyc that is one our favorite ways of doing chicken breasts. AWSOME


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

ditto on the cheap italian dressing. did some pork steaks in a chipoltle lime marinade from krogers last week.turned out outstanding. tried it on some chicken breasts tonight also outstanding.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Slice pineapple
Onion Slices
Cayanne Pepper for heat
Cilantro
Juice from 3 limes
Thinly sliced limes

Put chicken breast in dish
add ingredients and rub all over chicken
Let this marinade for about 8 hrs in fridge... 
Take out and let them get room temp....

Grill them on charcoal, grilled pinapple wedges with grilled squash and zuccinni and a salad.......great meal


----------

